# Anyone got a fix for Netflix lag??



## Knightsix (Feb 10, 2012)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 2 (this means I have TWO 3.2ghz processors)
RAM: 8191 Mb (and my 64bit OS recognizes all of it)
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro FX 1400, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 152617 MB, Free - 21385 MB; D: Total - 152625 MB, Free - 143108 MB;
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 08B4h
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled

In addition to the above, I have a Cisco DCP 3010 modem and D-Link DIR-655 Router. Cox came to the house and replaced their splitter, then ran the same speed tests I had already done. I have COX internet Premium @ 20mbs - with the new splitter, Cox clocked 29.9mbs download speeds. I have a system that FAR exceeds anything that Netflix can screw with. So why am I experiencing lag with Netflix???? I have no explanation for this and have read all the other replies. Has anyone out there got an honest fix for this? Please advise. Knightsix


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The server you're running Windows on isn't designed or optimized for streaming video.


----------



## Knightsix (Feb 10, 2012)

OK - without getting into a hardware contest - how exactly do I improve on this, short of buying another CPU that comes advertised as being able to support streaming video? I was under the impression that Nvidia Quadro FX card in my CPU was supposed to do exactly that. I have plenty of empty bays, is there another card that can be had to fix this? Please advise. Knightsix


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Some folks have had some problems with some version(s) of Silverlight (used to play NetFlix content) so you could inquire further there as a possibility.


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

check in the windows task manager while running the video, cpu usage and memory usage. also there may be to many applications running in the background.mainly system stuff.


----------

